
Archeological 3D Mapping: The Structure from Motion Revolution - prismatic
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4p1SsI5fon7NFVGc1I0MG03S1k/view
======
ungzd
Does anyone use some free/opensource software for this in practice? I tried
the following:

\- [https://colmap.github.io/](https://colmap.github.io/) all-included and has
nice GUI but dense reconstruction is currently nvidia-only

\- [http://ccwu.me/vsfm/](http://ccwu.me/vsfm/) I didn't succeed in building
it, and it has restrictive license. Also comprehensive GUI

\-
[https://github.com/mapillary/OpenSfM](https://github.com/mapillary/OpenSfM)
promising but lots of heavy python dependencies, tricky to set up and use.
Tried only old version when it didn't have dense reconstruction

------
rbobby
I would guess eventually this tech will become handheld, networked, and fully
automated. Sort of a tricorder for archaeologists. A few team members
"wandering" around waving the device about and eventually the system will tell
you that a model has been captured at the desired level of accuracy.

Ubiquitous 3d models will make streetview look like an etch-a-sketch.

~~~
BenoitP
I wonder if there is a market for a quickscan of a flat's interior+exterior
for a realtor; that you later send to a 3D color printing service, playmobil
scale.

Maybe giving potential customers a scale model would help them materialize
buying the property.

